# Grade 2 patella luxation



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just brought home a 10 week puppy. Went for vet check and he found her to have one leg with grade 2 patella luxation. Trying to find out whether the odds are that she will live her whole life and be fine, so we should keep her. Or will she mostly likely need surgery in the near future - in which case we may need to return her to the breeder. Any related experiences with your dogs are greatly appreciated to help us make our decision.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi there. Pixie has LP's in both, one being not so great and the other pretty bad. She has never shown signs of lameness or discomfort and she's 2.5 years. Her vet put her on a wait and see protocol. He suggested 1/4 Cosequin extra strength daily for life which she takes and I really think it makes a huge difference. So far, the one knee only pops when she walks but still no discomfort. He said she may be good to go as she is, but nothing is certain of course. I was taken back when I first heard as I'm sure you we're, but all is ok with her.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Fred has a grade 2 in one and 3 in the other. He is 5 years old and never limps or shows any sign of a problem. We hike for an hour a day too. When he was young he slipped and then I found out he had a problem. He was crated for 2 weeks and has not had a problem since. I went to an orthopedic surgeon and he told me not to operate until he is lame 16 days a month. He hasn't even had 1 day a month


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I think you need to be prepared that if you keep this pup there is a possibility you will need to have surgery on one or both knees at some point in the future. You may get lucky and your pup will never have a problem but there are no guarantees. If you don't think you can handle the cost of a surgery in the future you might want to consider your options.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Jill is right. This is a situation that can go either way and the surgery is very expensive. Such heartbreak.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you for all the helpful information. We took her for a second opinion and spoke with the first vet again and it turns out we were mislead about the severity of the situation. So, happy news!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad to hear the second opinion went well. Two of my havs have grade 2 luxating patellas. It is something I would never know if the vet didn't tell me. They show no signs of any problems at all. Good luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

So glad to hear happy news! Enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When I first got Ruby I was told by the vet that she had a luxating patella. She never graded it though. It was frightening but I was already madly in love with the imp so she was mine, no matter what. When I spoke to the breeder she said there had been no problem when seen by her vet and that vets sometimes said this when there was no issue. 

By the time I went back for her second visit, there was never a mention of it again . . . and she flies all over the place. I'm so glad you got a good second opinion. She's so cute.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

According to my vet, the grade of the luxation can't really be determined until the pup is at least 9 months old. At such a young age, their joints are still growing and changing, so to say they for sure have a luxation is misleading. Both of mine have grade 1 luxations - not a big deal and is highly unlikely to ever cause them any problems.


----------

